# Just wanted to make the people aware.....



## Lightnin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

that have 501's that I have had a several crap out on me this week, 1 being mine. The symptoms seem to be a disturbing degree of pixelation on the screen followed by a 015 error screen indicating lost signal. Thereafter it repeats at least 10 or 15 times and then stops for a while. I don't know if it's a software issue or what.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I haven't seen this happen to my 501, but I'll keep an eye out for it. Thanks, Pro-Com!


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

It happended to 2 of mine. It took one week to crap out. It got worse as the week went on then stayed stuck on the 015. The last one I had was stuck on 015 and kept on trying to load the guide data. back and forth. This 3rd one I have has been alright(Knock on wood).


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

I saw this last night on mine. Well, similar...

I was recording a show at midnight while looking at the guide. The guide was a mess. Most shows had incorrect lengths and start times. Entire movies would be missing, but bogus data was still showing on the guide. All of a sudden, "The Godfather" screen froze, gross pixelation, everything went black. Too bad, cuz I was recording the movie.

In any event, I did a power button reset. Waited two minutes for guide info to download. Missed recording the movie in its entirety, but, things seemed fine after that. The guide, though, has been pulling this trick last week as well.

-todd


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Same exact thing ProCom mentioned, happened on my moms 2800 2 nights ago.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

My 721 was doing this today when I woke up.

I unplugged it and have not plugged it back in yet.

I will let you know if its doing it when I plug it back in.


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey people, presuming that everybody had the same problem, what does that mean? Is DishNetwork sending out weird signals, or what???


----------

